# I'd like to introduce you to Rooody! Warning: Will make you go AAAAWWWWW!



## exoticsdr (Dec 13, 2011)

Caught Rooody taking his first looks out at the big world.












Here is a picture of Teddy and Julia. Being introduced to the newest member of our tribe, Abby, a Great Pyrenees (8 weeks old, 20lbs). She is going to be their protector. Will be getting her sister tomorrow.






Enjoy everyone!


----------



## coreyc (Dec 13, 2011)

AAAAWWWWWWWWW WHAT GREAT PIC'S SOOOO CUTE


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2011)

What a little cutie pie.


----------



## bubbles01 (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG..... I want a kangaroo...


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Dec 13, 2011)

That is precious!!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 13, 2011)

Awwwwwwww, very cool...


----------



## wellington (Dec 13, 2011)

GREAT BIG DITTO to all of the above.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 13, 2011)

Awwwwww!

So what is Rooody's full name?


----------



## exoticsdr (Dec 13, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Awwwwww!
> 
> So what is Rooody's full name?



Just plain old Rooody. We won't be keeping him, he will be for sale in the next month or so.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 13, 2011)

OMG, Cuteness overload!!! Abby is an adorable fluff ball too!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 13, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! what great pictures, thanks for showing them.


----------



## terryo (Dec 13, 2011)

These pictures are so great. Todd, you really don't post enough pictures of all your animals. How big will the 20 lb. puppy get when full grown? I've never seen one.


----------



## jonathan512 (Dec 13, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## ascott (Dec 13, 2011)

FANTASTIC


----------



## Katherine (Dec 13, 2011)

Definitely elicited the aforementioned Awwwwwww over here! Too cute!!!


----------



## jwhite (Dec 14, 2011)

That is very cool


----------



## exoticsdr (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's a new picture of Rooody. As of this morning, he will be a house rooo and will be bottlefed so he can be socialized...quite the little lad.


----------



## Tom (Jan 8, 2012)

Very cute, but I know what that little monster will turn into. 

Love the Pyrenese. We had one of those for a long time. I've worked with a few of them.


----------



## wellington (Jan 8, 2012)

He is a cutie for sure. What other kind of animals do you have besides the torts? Also why do you have a kangaroo, besides they are so cute and why do you breed and sell them? Do you need a permit of some sort? How many do you have? Just curious. I always wonder why some people have the animals they have, especially the exotics. I hope they aren't sold for their meat. I would love to see pics of the others you have also


----------



## jackrat (Jan 8, 2012)

What could be cuter than that? AWWWWWWW!


----------



## DeanS (Jan 8, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! Very nice Doc! Look at those legs in the most recent shot...YOU'RE GONNA NEED A BIGGER HOUSE!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2012)

Such big eyes! Absolutely adorable.

Did your wife know what she was getting into when she agreed to marry you?


----------



## Laura (Jan 8, 2012)

my friend in Ark has two wallabies.. among many other things...


----------



## terryo (Jan 8, 2012)

I can just imagine the damage he could do with those legs in the future, but for now.........adorable!


----------



## Candy (Jan 9, 2012)

He is adorable. I have to ask you though why someone buys Kangaroos? I'm just curious, do they make good pets? I remember a post from before where you had said something about the males being so strong that you have to be careful. Can they be trained not to hurt you? Does the mother eventually wean them or does she have another already in her pouch? I don't know much about them.


----------

